
Is Discord the Next Reddit? - CM30
https://artplusmarketing.com/is-discord-the-next-reddit-85ab430ddef3
======
CM30
It sounds insane I know. But I've noticed many people who'd otherwise use
Reddit setting up Discord channels instead. Like the guys at Source Gaming and
Fusion Gameworks.

Also seen lots of gaming communities focusing less on Reddit and more on
Discord here.

Add how it fixes the privacy issues that led to Reddit's free speech
crackdown, and I think it's Discord (not Voat or the likes) that's attracting
the Reddit audience.

